# Anyway to root Official .596?



## aford89 (Jun 17, 2011)

I had to get a replacement phone and it came with the stock .596 now i've been reading a lot in the cm7 thread and everyone keeps talking about the TBH app having a all-in-one installer, can i use this or do i need to go back to froyo to get root back?


----------



## aford89 (Jun 17, 2011)

Sorry just realized this is probably the wrong section for this


----------



## Owen2090 (Jun 13, 2011)

Gingerbreak works.


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

Owen2090 said:


> Gingerbreak works.


Gingerbreak doesn't work.

You have to sbf back to 2.3.340, then do the two part TBH update to rooted GB.


----------



## loooney2ns (Jun 13, 2011)

bouchigo said:


> Gingerbreak doesn't work.
> 
> You have to sbf back to 2.3.340, then do the two part TBH update to rooted GB.


Not very hard to do. It should take less than half an hour to do the whole thing. When I did it, I was rooted already. The update worked like a charm. Don't forget that you have to use the Droid 2 Bootstrapper with Gingerbread, instead of the one for the Droid X.


----------



## aford89 (Jun 17, 2011)

That's what I figured just wanted to check that way if it wasn't needed I could do it here from the phone


----------

